# sugar blossom



## Size_matters (Apr 18, 2007)

anyody evr had htis strain? sounds good and thebrogrimm seem ot hv a prety basase rep. its between this and some blueberry. also, if uv had, does it smell like lemons like the desrciption inidicates? thanks all. 
SIze


----------

